# Deer coming over the fence?



## rip18 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been way too busy with work projects, home projects, hunting & picture taking to post much.  I made a bit of time this morning.

Here is a quick one...

Nikon D70, Sigma 70-300 @112 mm, f/8, 1/1000th second, ISO 200, handheld, ~50% crop.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 28, 2006)

GREAT pic Rip


----------



## DSGB (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 28, 2006)

ditto--awesome!!!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW Rip...That is a great shot.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 28, 2006)

I like it!!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 28, 2006)

That's a great one Rip.  So after the picture did you pick up the gun?

Hoss


----------



## slimbo (Nov 28, 2006)

Must have been at a park.  Looks like the cover of Georgia Sportsman.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2006)

Super shot Rip!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 28, 2006)

GREAT SHOT!!!  we have been missin' ya  !!!


----------



## ramsey (Nov 28, 2006)

Best photo I have seen on here!---


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awsome shot, where was it taken?


----------



## leo (Nov 29, 2006)

*Very nice shot*

Thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## rip18 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks again, y'all.  Yep, Slimbo nailed it - it was at a park - Great Smoky Mountains National Park - Cades Cove over Thanksgiving....


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 29, 2006)

Great shot as always!

ML


----------



## Sixes (Nov 29, 2006)

That would make a great cover photo!


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice pick


----------



## LJay (Nov 29, 2006)

Great Rip.


----------

